# motor pap bipolar algunas veces gira en sentido contrario



## josb86 (Ago 12, 2011)

como estan tengo una pregunta tengo montado un circutio con un l297 y un l298 y un controlador que encontre en la pagina de estaca55, esto lo tenia para conectarlo a mach3 y funcionaba bien el problema hora es que le conecte un pic a la interfaz (http://esteca55.com.ar/proye-interfazcnc12.html) y algunas veces el motor se pierde y gira en la direccion contraria a la que deberia, lo raro es que la velocidad es baja con respecto a la que uso cuando lo conecto con el pc. alguna idea?


----------



## soerok (Ago 12, 2011)

Ok, el PIC que pusiste es el que va dentro de la interfaz?, de ser así, estas diciendo que antes de que le pusieras el PIC a la interfaz funcionaba todo Ok ¿?, este PIC lo que hace es desactivar los motores a los 10 o 30 seg sin uso, para hacer esto el PIC pone a 0 la entrada ENABLE de cada driver, el PIC no esta conectado ni tiene nada que ver con el pin DIR, que es el que controla la dirección, por lo que supongo que sera alguna pista con un corto o algo así, sin imágenes de tu montaje es difícil hacer un diagnostico concreto, pero eso es lo mas probable, revisa la continuidad entre las pistas de la zona del PIC, y también entre las pistas del driver, osea, entre los pies DIR, EN y STEP, no deben hacer contacto la una con la otra. 

Saludos.


----------



## josb86 (Ago 12, 2011)

no el Pic lo conecto en el conector paralelo, para no conectar al pc


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2011)

El error aca no debe ser ese, debe ser que el motor va lento pero haciendo bastante fuerza, pierde un paso y se pierde...

o bien puede estar fallando la interfase en algún punto...

habría que ver si fallan todos a la vez o sólo 1 motor y siempre el mismo

saludos.


----------



## josb86 (Ago 12, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> El error aca no debe ser ese, debe ser que el motor va lento pero haciendo bastante fuerza, pierde un paso y se pierde...
> 
> o bien puede estar fallando la interfase en algún punto...
> 
> ...



la verdad es que hace lo que dices en la primera parte le estoy enviendo los pasos casi cada 6ms 



> if(bit_test(PORTA,0) == 0){
> 
> for(i=0;i<=149;i++){
> output_b(0b00000011);
> ...





y algunas veces se pierden pasos y gira al contrario después corrige el giro y gira como debe. no pasa siempre, sera que estoy enviando muy seguido o muy lento?


----------



## soerok (Ago 12, 2011)

Como tienes conectado el pin DIR ?, en este pin tiene que haber 1 o 0, nunca estar desconectado, checa eso, y en el pin EN debe haber 1, respecto al tiempo, prueba primero con un retardo bastante grande, digamos, 100 ms, después ve por 50, así sucesivamente, hasta que alcances la velocidad máxima, dependiendo la calidad de tu motor sera la velocidad máxima que puedas alcanzar, 6 ms es un tiempo bueno, pero como te digo, empieza mas lento, esta es una de las posibles causas, otra cosa, tienes bien configurado el Vref para el control de corriente ?

Saludos y suerte con tu problema.


----------



## josb86 (Ago 12, 2011)

si bueno como te digo cuando lo utilizaba con mach3 nunca tubo problemas o por lo menos nunca vi que hiciera ese movimiento extraño y los peor que que con el mach3 la velocidad era mayor, pero voy a revisar de todo modos a ver si fue algo que se movió


----------



## soerok (Ago 12, 2011)

Si funcionaba sin problemas con el mach3 no es cosa de la interfaz ni el driver, revisa lo que te dije y nos cuentas.

Saludos.


----------



## josb86 (Ago 21, 2011)

soerok te cuento que le baje al voltaje de alimentación de los motores y ya me funciona normal estoy alimentado lo con 12 y antes con 24 perece que el problema fue que cuando cambien el transformador no le cambie el voltaje de referencia a los drivers de lo motores


----------



## soerok (Ago 21, 2011)

Que bueno que ya resolviste tus problemas, te recomendaría una fuente de alimentación mas grande, yo tengo armado los mismos circuitos y alimento los motores con 48V


----------



## josb86 (Ago 21, 2011)

y tienes una cnc armanda?


----------



## soerok (Ago 21, 2011)

Si, la arme para un concurso en la escuela, es didáctica, bastante sencilla y muy compacta, un área de trabajo de 30 X 30 cm, ahora mismo estoy armando otra mas grande, 100 X 70 cm, mas profesional  y mas funcional.

Saludos.


----------

